# Building a keezer



## Ruger (15/1/16)

G'Day

I am planning a keezer build and have been reading a lot of info on here about them. A few questions about how to do it. 
Firstly what size freezer will fit how many kegs? I am buying a new one so the world is my oyster. I think I would like to have say 4 beers on tap with some room for a few more spares.
Do I need a fan inside? If so do I run it all the time?
Is a stc 1000 temp control the way to go or change the thermostat?
What other gear do I need?
I only have 1 23L keg at the moment but I want to go with cornys I think.
And any other tips would be exellent.

Cheers blokes

Mark


----------



## nosco (15/1/16)

300lt + will fit 6 pepsi kegs (ball lock) and probably coke kegs (pin lock) too. I got mine from a scratch and dent place. Save as much money as you can. You will need a lot of money.
A pc fan or 2 on the inside is a good idea. Not totally necessary but it helps alot to prevent foamy beer on yoir first pour. I leave mine on all the time atm but you can rig em up to the thermostat to turn on/off with the freezer.
An stc 1000 is definitely the way to go. Cheap as and work a treat.
Appart from more kegs youll need a co2 bottle, gas and beer lines and some kind of gas splitter/manifold. Plus all the clamps or what ever kind of connections you want to ise for the beer and gas lines.
I reckon the $5 picnic taps are great to get started until you get a handle on what kond of taps you want.
Then you need to decide how high amd what timber you want for the collar.
Check out the kegerator/keezer build thread if you haven't all ready.


----------



## Ruger (15/1/16)

nosco said:


> 300lt + will fit 6 pepsi kegs (ball lock) and probably coke kegs (pin lock) too. I got mine from a scratch and dent place. Save as much money as you can. You will need a lot of money.
> A pc fan or 2 on the inside is a good idea. Not totally necessary but it helps alot to prevent foamy beer on yoir first pour. I leave mine on all the time atm but you can rig em up to the thermostat to turn on/off with the freezer.
> An stc 1000 is definitely the way to go. Cheap as and work a treat.
> Appart from more kegs youll need a co2 bottle, gas and beer lines and some kind of gas splitter/manifold. Plus all the clamps or what ever kind of connections you want to ise for the beer and gas lines.
> ...


Cheers mate.

I have spent a fair bit of time on the keezer build thread and have an idea what I want to do. When I was kegging a while back I hired a bottle as I cant get one filled locally so this was the best option. 

I am thinking of a different option to timber for the collar. Maybe make it from steel with aluminium checker plate outside and insulate inside. I am good with metal


----------



## nosco (15/1/16)

Steel would look cool but give a thought to insulation. Maybe steel lined with some thicl foam insulation


----------



## spog (15/1/16)

Ruger, first and foremost is your budget then passion.
The budget dictates how many corny kegs you can afford then fill and keep filled ( followed by drinking habits ).
Gas bottle hire over buying to own?, I'm planing on buying 2 x 6.8 kg bottles because I live so far from a refilling outlet 1 bottle will see me through until I next drive to Adelaide for a refill, and the second will keep the setup going.
So the keezer size depends on what you can honestly afford,the bigger it is the more kegs it'll fit = $. Plus the cost of taps /fittings / gas manifolds++etc
Head down bum up and brewing simply to fill too many kegs will soon take the shine off IMO.
Try going with a small keezer build that holds 2 maybe 3 kegs as a starter to see if its for you,this will also help iron out any problems or concerns with a keezer.
After all if it doesn't work for you sell it.
STC control works for many here,plenty of info to be found for both the controller and fan.
As for the keezer collar it would depend on the final finish you want,timber / metal etc,shit pant the whole thing ina colour you like .
Thermostats, I'm planing on going for a full replacement as an STC wouldn't suit my ideas, the thermostat replacement is one I found on Ebay,it's an Aussie company but I can't remember the details ( and couldnt post a link to save myself ) but a fellow member here used one and posted pics and details back in September ? Last year.
Google thermostat replacement and you'll find it ( f me if that isn't helpful)


----------



## Blind Dog (16/1/16)

I'd respectfully disagree with the start small advice, if it's not for you, the freezer can always be sold and you'll end up maybe a little worse off going large to start with. But if it is for you, you'll end up having to buy the bigger freezer anyway as 2 taps just isn't enough.just my 2c

Hinging the collar as well as the lid makes lifting the kegs in and out so much easier.


----------



## nosco (16/1/16)

Blind Dog said:


> Hinging the collar as well as the lid makes lifting the kegs in and out so much easier.


Yep if I was to do my build over again id do it like this plus you can tie up all the gas lines and maybe the beer lines in the top to keep em out of the way. Real PITA. I could go back and fix it but cbf. One day.

I went the 6 keg keezer as my first build and at times I do struggle to brew enough beer to keep them full. So my solution has been to upgrade my brewery! :beerbang:


----------



## Kingy (16/1/16)

Yep if you'd like a few differant beers on tap and your consumption is high you need to brew bigger volumes more often and have a few fermenting fridges to keep up with demand. I've cut back on my drinking this year (so far) and the labour in my shed has been not so intensive. It can get demanding when you go through a lot. 
Just need to get my misses to cut back now lol. Maybe I can take the shed key from her.


----------



## Ruger (16/1/16)

Thanks for all the reply's blokes. I want to but once cry once. I have kegged before and was using 50l kegs but I think I am better off with the cornys so I can keep the beer fresher and have a few different ones on tap. As for consumption well probly to much 

Budget is not really a problem within reason. I look at it as an investment as well as a hobby and both always cost $$

So a 300L + freezer will fit 6 odd kegs. Sounds like a good start.

I will do some more searching and be back with more questions no doubt


----------



## Ruger (16/1/16)

I think I will go with a freezer2fridge thermostat to control the temp. 

Now I need some more kegs. Wheres the best place to get them in QLD?


----------



## mstrelan (16/1/16)

Ruger said:


> Now I need some more kegs. Wheres the best place to get them in QLD?


CraftBrewer - $80 / keg if you buy 2 or more


----------



## Ruger (16/1/16)

I have narrowed it down either a 290L Westinghouse or a 358L fisher and paykal 

I am getting keen now


----------



## earle (16/1/16)

I have a 276L fisher and paykel. It fits 5 kegs on the floor and I can squeeze another 2 on the hump with the extra height from a collar. Either of the 2 you have listed will be fine for 6 kegs.


----------



## Ruger (16/1/16)

earle said:


> I have a 276L fisher and paykel. It fits 5 kegs on the floor and I can squeeze another 2 on the hump with the extra height from a collar. Either of the 2 you have listed will be fine for 6 kegs.



Cheers for that mate


----------



## jer88 (2/2/16)

Build a coffin type keezer, I just should have made it bigger


----------



## earle (2/2/16)

+1 for Coffin top


----------



## pipsyboy (2/2/16)

+2 for coffin keezer.


----------



## Dan2 (2/2/16)

spog said:


> ........... I'm planing on buying 2 x 6.8 kg bottles because I live so far from a refilling outlet ..................


The fire joint on the corner of Edinburgh and Porter streets will sort you out Spog - had a few refills from them.
You will have to leave it with them overnight.


----------



## CoxR (3/2/16)

Coffin for sure. Mine near done coffin installed just have to fit the outer shell and lid.


----------

